# Info please



## Cheryl Coldiron (May 15, 2021)

Just wondering what the smallest town on lake Chapala is. Can’t wait to visit


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Cheryl Coldiron said:


> smallest town on lake Chapala


Santa Cruz De La Soledad is my best guess.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I have read many reports over the years from foreigners that small, very small, towns are usually inhabited by closed groups of generations of families not wanting foreign outsiders living there and bringing up real estate prices and noisying around. Best to live in a large town. IMO


----------

